# Aero-Naut 'Torben' tug - general question



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all,

I know I've posted before------- Aero Naut say this kit is suitable for the beginner. Can anyone who knows the kit point me in the direction of whether it is, any reviews, buildings etc?

I don't want to cmmitt to a kit that requires a bandsaw and all that - something that I can build and detail relatively easily is my aim - but equally, something that can be used!

Model skill level? Beginner - but what constitutes that....?

Link for the model: http://www.aero-naut.net/index.php?id=188&L=1

Jonty


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you'll never know, jonty until you buy and try. if you can modify a model likew you did with the dickie then you'll be able to build a beginners model kit. trust me.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ta for the vote of confidence - I am still working on that Dickie, by the way! Will post when she's 'almost there'!

Jonty


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello Jonty 
The web site says the tug has a plastic hull. That usually means you can dispense with bandsaws and the like. you might have to clean up with a sharp knife and a sanding block. 
My only experience with aero-naut is with their fittings which in my opinion are pretty good.
Go for it.... 
Jim Mac


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Jonty - is someone keeping an eye on you ??? 
Before the Summer is over you'll have your Dickie out in the pond, a Fuchs on the foreshore while Torben is standing by ..... If your next acquisition is a 'Cutty Sark' I don't even want to open the message.... 
Jim Mac


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim,

Ha! The 'Dickie' wont sail - she's too rough and is a starter boat after all! I'll leave her in the lounge as a 'talking point'!

The 'Fuchs' was a confidence builder (and cheap on e-bay) and I have every intention of giving it a go to get her in the water - but with mods. The mast needs changing, the bollards are wrong, the forewinch is a joke.....


The 'Torben' looks fairly easy-ish. Plastic mostly, pre-cut so if I am right, it means I can assemble her with the very, very minium of fuss, re-name her and paint in my own colours, maybe add an extre detail or two - and then fit her out. Is that about right? I looked at Billing's 'Bankert' as well - but she has wood parts and I thought if I was let loose on those I'd make a mess - beside, she isn't labelled a 'beginner' whereas the 'Torben' is....

She wont be here for a while lads, so settle down! I need that magic boost of confidence that makes you order and then - when you press the button - sit back and think 'Oh my God...what have I let myself in for....?'

Jonty


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Nae worries Jonty 
My problem on e-Bay is twofold : 
1) I'm a Scot so my approach is a nickel at a time. 
2) I'm too damn nosey and want to find out exactly how much the other guy bid. 
So I usually forget the maximum price I had in mind to begin with, keep putting my nickels in and end up paying too much then spend the next several days trying to come up with a story for the wife as to why I needed it in the first place... 

One point about wooden kits though - I think almost all of them these days are 'laser' cut. This is usually a very precise and clean system and you can accomplish much of the fitting with a sharp knife and some sandpaper. Just looking at the 'Torben' specs in the web site you'll probably have some laser cut superstructure to work with.. 

Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Oo'er now that has put me off! I am useless with fine tools - but if I had £600, this is what I would go for:

http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/graupner_rotterdam.html

I wouldn't have to worry about anything but towing things, being the centre of attention and all that.....

Then again, there are some ready built and ready to sail models on e-bay so I might just keep my options 'open'!

Being divorced means I have no other half to worry about re.finances but I do have a conciense...and that can be just as bad!

Jonty


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Well, Jonty if they prove too difficult just list them on e-Bay. You'll probably see someone bidding a nicle at a time.......
Any time you get to a tough spot just think 'I could've spent 600 quid on the Smit Rotterdam and I would still have to do some soldering...' 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Ah Jim, that's what I am doing......'is £600 worth it?'......!

Jonty


----------

